# HOMEOWNERS...Avoid the ole refrigerant scam



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Quite simply anytime you place a service call to be run at your home make sure the tech has a VERY clear understanding that they are too do NOTHING until they have informed you of the diagnosis and you approve.

If they inform you that it needs a charge....make sure you stand close enough to see their refrigerant scales. Take special note of how much the drum weighs prior to charging and how much it weighs after. Pay only for the amount used.

Also many residential contractors have a crazy price reduction scale of pricing....Example...first 3 lbs costs 80/lb and each additional lb is 40. 

Due to the crazy scam of the already much discussed "tune up" scam this is how many contractors make up their loss. You know..."call today and get your system tune up for 29.99" This is purely marketing as they know many will call and out of those multiple calls they will have many opportunities to turn out a profit that will recoup their losses on sending out techs for 29.99.

Same idea of passing out tracks on the corner. Pass out 1,000 tracks and there's a good chance that enough will respond to make up the cost involved and then some.


----------



## barrieheatingcooling (Mar 16, 2012)

In addition to this, we find that furnace service calls can be prevented more often than not if everyone would just check their thermostat to see that it's in the right position, the furnace switch to see that it's on, and the fuse or breaker to make sure that it's not blown.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

This is a Pro site. So warnings to home owners/customers don't get read by them.


----------

